# Sports-Time Ohio and DirecTV Are Lying



## Nick Satullo

Bottom line, for me, I have been a long-time subscriber of DirecTV, but now I can't get Cleveland Indians games. This is directly contrary to the statements of April 3, 2006, by Jim Liberatore of Sports-Time Ohio:

*



"We are very excited to have DIRECTV on board in time for the start of our regular season broadcasts," said Jim Liberatore, president of SportsTime Ohio, "so tomorrow afternoon and all season the fans in Greater Cleveland can see the game. A process normally completed over months was finished in six weeks because of extra effort on the part of DIRECTV and we greatly appreciated it."

Click to expand...

*I live in zip code 44143. If you go to Sports-Time Ohio's website as to who receives what _on_ DirecTV, you see:

*



The following Zip Code areas can watch on channel 657: 43000-43099, 43100-43199, 43200-43299, 43300-43399, 43407-43408, 43410-43410, 43412-43412, 43416-43416, 43420-43420, 43430-43433, 43435-43436, 43438-43440, 43442-43442, 43445-43446, 43449-43449, 43452-43452, 43456-43456, 43458-43458, 43464-43464, 43468-43469, 43701-43702, 43711-43711, 43717-43717, 43720-43725, 43727-43727, 43730-43736, 43738-43740, 43746-43746, 43748-43750, 43755-43755, 43760-43762, 43764-43764, 43766-43768, 43771-43773, 43777-43780, 43782-43783, 43788-43788, 43791-43791, 43800-43899, 44000-44099, 44100-44199, 44200-44299, 44300-44399, 44400-44499, 44500-44599, 44600-44699, 44700-44799, 44800-44899.

Click to expand...

*So if I live in 44143, I'm supposed to get it, right? Wrong.

Two days in a row, I've been told conflicting and typically-uninformed responses from DirecTV regarding why I can't receive Indians games. Finally, after going through the charade of three power cycles on two different HD-TiVo units, I complained loudly enough to get me to someone that had the benefit of a recent "report" at DirecTV that, basically, I was screwed. Only certain zip codes would get the games, and they are not the ones being reported on the Sports-Time Ohio website for DirecTV broadcasts of Indians' games.

I have already prepaid for MLB Extra Innings (5th year in a row), and I own three HD-TiVo units.

If Sports-Time Ohio and DirecTV had simply been honest about their lack of a complete agreement to broadcast games, I could have undertaken the necessary steps to cancel DirecTV earlier. As it is, I'm extremely outraged at both, because their capacity for truth-telling is plainly evident by my predicament. Now I've got to ditch the HD-TiVo units, which I've had since release and which I love(d), because they can't get their act together, or, at least, won't tell the truth about it from either end.

Nick


----------



## Inundated

DirecTV is having a major meltdown as far as who gets the games, and who doesn't.

People all over the market are having problems. I'm told by CSRs at the Indians' ticket office (216-420-HITS) that Jim Liberatore (STO boss) is aware of the problem, and they've been getting hundreds of calls today.

Good news? At least some folks, including a relative of mine, have been successful in calling DirecTV CSRs and getting STO turned on. In my relative's case, he had to call back after one CSR gave him misinformation.

Be firm about it. Call back and call back again, and don't let them walk you through power cycling.

And call up that Indians number...there's someone there now. They may not be able to DO anything (they don't control the DirecTV authorization hardware/software), but you can register yourself as another upset DirecTV customer.


----------



## Nick Satullo

Inundated said:


> DirecTV is having a major meltdown as far as who gets the games, and who doesn't.
> 
> People all over the market are having problems. I'm told by CSRs at the Indians' ticket office (216-420-HITS) that Jim Liberatore (STO boss) is aware of the problem, and they've been getting hundreds of calls today.
> 
> Good news? At least some folks, including a relative of mine, have been successful in calling DirecTV CSRs and getting STO turned on. In my relative's case, he had to call back after one CSR gave him misinformation.
> 
> Be firm about it. Call back and call back again, and don't let them walk you through power cycling.
> 
> And call up that Indians number...there's someone there now. They may not be able to DO anything (they don't control the DirecTV authorization hardware/software), but you can register yourself as another upset DirecTV customer.


Like I said earlier, three HD-TiVo boxes, MLB Extra Innings subscribtion, NFL package subscription, HD programming subscription . . .

I called my home theater installer. It is all GOING. Now I'm going to be an Adelphia Cable HD subscriber, with its imitation TiVo unit . . . but I'm going to get the games and vote with my feet. This episode really did it for me, and I was generally content with DirecTV, and have been a high spender with them for years.

Although my immediate problem is with DirecTV, I have no love for STO. They're going to be a necessary evil. As far as I'm concerned, they've been part of the same deceit on this issue, and however they're forcing DirecTV's hand, they're part of the problem.

Thanks for the input.

Nick


----------



## SamC

Nick Satullo said:


> Two days in a row, I've been told conflicting and typically-uninformed responses from DirecTV regarding why I can't receive Indians games.


From Day One to this day, if you call DirecTV with any kind of sports blackout question, the response will always be an uninformed quote from "The Big Book of Why The Customer is Always Wrong" to explain that whatever you are seeing is exactly right.

A well run company would train its CSRs in its own blackout rules, or at least train them to bump sportsblackout questions to a higher form of life.


----------



## Nick Satullo

I received this email from Sports-Time Ohio today:

*



Dear Nick,

As many of you are aware, SportsTime Ohio is now on Direct TV. We want to thank all of you for your patience throughout this process and thank you for participating by contacting Direct TV and letting them know you want Indians baseball.

However, some of you may not be getting SportsTime Ohio on Channel 657. Direct TV has decided not to offer SportsTime Ohio to the outer regions of the Indians market. This also means you cannot access Indians baseball via the MLB Outer Market package as well. We are very aware there are several thousand Indians fans affected by the decision of their Los Angeles office. Therefore, we encourage you to call Direct TV at 800-494-4388 or email them at (DirecTV URL, which can't be posted yet by me)

As far as those of you who are supposed to be receiving SportsTime Ohio on Direct TV. We know you have been hearing several explanations including:

You have to purchase an additional "Sports Pack" 
The game wasn't sold out so we had to black it out 
The Dolans told Direct TV to black it out 
Only away games are being televised 
If you are in a zip code starting with 44 you will not get the game
Please be assured that there is no truth to these explanations. All you need is the Total Choice basic package. We have been assured by their executives that the issue has been resolved and you should see the Indians and Mariners tomorrow night starting at 6:30pm. If you do not receive the game please call Direct TV.

We apologize for this incredible inconvenience when the Indians are playing as well as they are.

Sincerely,

SportsTime Ohio

Click to expand...

*I will see if it is resolved tomorrow night.

Nick


----------



## Nick Satullo

And so the saga ends . . . I did order cancellation. Here's the fairly quick response I got back:

*



Dear Mr. Satullo,

Thanks for writing. I understand that the Cleveland Indians games are important to you. When I reviewed your DIRECTV account, I found that you had already spoken to a Customer Service Representative regarding this matter and you were already told that based on your zip code, you will have access to SportsTime Ohio, so I didn't take any further action.

I hope we were able to clarify matters for you. Should you have other concerns, please do not hesitate to write back and let us know, or call us at 1-800-531-5000 and we'll gladly assist you.

Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest news and information about our services.

Sincerely,

Carol Mae
DIRECTV Customer Service

Click to expand...

*Still, what a sour taste this leaves. I'm going to think about canceling anyway.

Nick


----------



## agreer

Nick Satullo said:


> And so the saga ends . . . I did order cancellation. Here's the fairly quick response I got back:
> 
> *
> 
> Still, what a sour taste this leaves. I'm going to think about canceling anyway.
> 
> Nick*


*wow, living in Indiana, I am an outsider on this, but you would think that it is simple enough to determine who gets what, with zip codes and whatnot.

But what I dont get is, if you have the "sports pack" and/or MLB EI, shouldnt you be getting the channel anyway, regaurdless of zip code?*


----------



## dodge boy

Inundated said:


> DirecTV is having a major meltdown as far as who gets the games, and who doesn't.


Yeah, no kidding. I was watching a game last week... I'm not really into baseball but I always check out new channels..... It's on fine, then during the post game 
I get the not available in your area crap..... I call D*, I am told i need sports pack, i look at the list of zips.... 44400-44499 well I am 44446 (isn't that in that range?) :nono2:


----------



## Z-Todd from AZ

I would just "move" my service to inside the Cleveland city limits. Same spot beam, same Cleveland locals.


----------



## trickdawg005

Z-Todd from AZ said:


> I would just "move" my service to inside the Cleveland city limits. Same spot beam, same Cleveland locals.


I live in rochester, ny which is over 4 hours away from cleveland and have had to endure the same fiasco as a directv customer. I have been calling since this past saturday to see why the indians are blacked out of my area. After receiving numerous responses ranging from your zip code is blacked out by sto from directv and sto replying its all on directv, we are not blacking you out , I don't know who to believe. I love directv because Ive been able to get all the indians and browns games for the last 5 years. However, these endless excuses that fail to make sense are really starting to bother me.

If anyone out there knows what is really going on and can help me get indians games back on in my area I would be forever indebted. To me neither response makes any sense because I live over 150 miles away from cleveland so I can't be considered part of their mlb market coverage. I live about an hour from buffalo, ny where the indians farm team plays and if they would like me to support that team then it doesnt make sense for them to blackout the parent clubs games. I was told by directv that my zip code 14450 fell into the black out zone by sto. However, this just doesnt make sense because after calling dish network they said that the games are available in my area via sto and their coverage. despite the fact that Dish network sucks that will be the very last resort if I can not get anything else fixed. I'd rather watch it over the internet before buying dish network.

Bottom: line if anyone knows the truth behind this please let me know.


----------



## stoutman

I am in 14502 with the same issue and have been calling every time. I get advance tech support. They admit it is Directv screw up and they send it off to engineering. So far it has amounted to no change. Please email directv and call and ask for advance tech support. One of these times we will get somebody who cares!


----------



## stoutman

btw..the answer most likely is Directv slopiness. We (144 @ 145) zips share some of our three digits with Genesse County which is in Buffalo DMA. Therefore, even though we are not with our five digit zips any where near Genesse County, Directv probably was lazy and just loaded the first three digits.


----------



## tjj

stoutman said:


> btw..the answer most likely is Directv slopiness. We (144 @ 145) zips share some of our three digits with Genesse County which is in Buffalo DMA. Therefore, even though we are not with our five digit zips any where near Genesse County, Directv probably was lazy and just loaded the first three digits.


I have also been trying to get STO and the Indian games. I have The MLB package and this is rediculous. I am a 14141 zone and there is no way to get the Indians without DT. What else can we do? I have called DT several times and have made it to a supervisor with the same canned explination already stated. Last time she offered to give me a $20.00 credit. Who wants that! I want the games. What else can we do? I have emailed STO but no answer. Does anyone think we can do anything about this? This year? There must be some one in power who will listen and free up the 141 zips!
tj :nono2:


----------



## stoutd

Does DISH have STO in its entire territory? Down into WV and Eastern KY?


----------



## Steve Mehs

> There must be some one in power who will listen and free up the 141 zips!


Just about the whole 14XXX range should be opened up. 141 is the alphabetical extension for 140 that serves Erie, parts of Niagara, Wyoming, Genesee and Catt counties. 142 is the city of Buffalo and it's immediate suburbs (Cheek-ta-vegas, Williamsville, Amherst, etc), 143 is Niagara Falls and 147 is Jamestown and parts of the S. Tier.


----------



## jrbdmb

NY State Indians fans will *not* get to see any games on STO. DirecTV made a deal only for "inner circle" subs. Subs in western Ohio, south of Youngstown, West Virginia, Pennsylvania, and New York will not see STO games with DirecTV. Sorry.


----------



## stoutman

The issue has really nothing to do with STO per se. The Indians have a claim to the Buffalo DMA, but areas outside of that fall under the MLB. My issue which I will contact Directv tomorrow in California is the use of the wrong zips. The zips for NY are the same for the Pirates and Indians. Direcv has been using the wrong zips this season. They have use 140xx to 148xx all inclusive. The Indians only claim 14000 to 14305 and 14701 to 14788. All zips in between should receive Indians in EI! Directv needs to correct the data base to reflect this!


----------



## bosco10021

I also live in New York and have been a Cleveland Indian fan for many years. The *only reason *I subscribed to Directv was to watch the Tribe, and have become very frustrated with the *lack* of games being available to us.

I have complained to Directv,SportsTimeOhio, local newspapers and on another website.

I have found , on the other website, a petition to send to Directv. I don't know if it will do anygood in the long run, but us Tribe fans need to "Have our voice heard!"

We are in the Cleveland market, but can not receive the games after being used to watching the games on FSNOhio. WE ARE NOT ALL YANKEE FANS, just because we live in NY.

If you are a Directv subscriber, a Cleveland Indian fan and are upset ...PLEASE sign this petition....and tell your friends about it.

petitiononline.com/Blackout/petition.html ....just add the www in front. (I can't post the website url until I have had 5 posts ...dbstalk rules)

Thanks


----------



## bosco10021

I also live in New York and have been a Cleveland Indian fan for many years. The *only reason *I subscribed to Directv was to watch the Tribe, and have become very frustrated with the *lack* of games being available to us.

I have complained to Directv,SportsTimeOhio, local newspapers and on another website.

I have found , on the other website, a petition to send to Directv. I don't know if it will do anygood in the long run, but us Tribe fans need to "Have our voice heard!"

We are in the Cleveland market, but can not receive the games after being used to watching the games on FSNOhio. WE ARE NOT ALL YANKEE FANS, just because we live in NY.

If you are a Directv subscriber, a Cleveland Indian fan and are upset ...PLEASE sign this petition....and tell your friends about it.

petitiononline.com/Blackout/petition.html ....just add the www in front. (I can't post the website url until I have had 5 posts ...dbstalk rules)

Thanks


----------



## PaddyOU

Just a quick update on our petition. I am getting word (from a couple different sources) that STO and DirecTV will be sitting down sometime this week, with DirecTV ready to make a FINAL DECISION WHETHER TO TELEVISE INDIANS GAMES IN ALL AREAS. So if you haven't done so already, please consider signing our petition:

petitiononline.com/Blackout/petition.html

Since DTV is making a decision sometime this week, I would like to send the petition to them within the next day or so. We are currently at 424 signatures, and I am hoping to have 500 by the time we send it to DTV. So please help us out. If DTV is in fact going to make a decision this week, a petition with 500 signatures can't hurt at all.

Thanks again to all of you for your help!

Patrick


----------



## stoutman

FYI.....The meeting is next Monday. Good Luck!!


----------



## Nick Satullo

After receiving the email I did from DirecTV (which I quoted in an above post and it was inexplicably deleted from this forum), I began to receive SportsTime Ohio on channel 657. However, in the interim, I learned (and witnessed), that most games broadcast on SportsTime Ohio are in HD--if you get it via Adelphia cable. DirecTV has apparently chosen to broadcast it in SD when cable subscribers get it in HD. 

This will make me cancel DirecTV. 

Nick


----------



## PaddyOU

Hi Stoutman:

Where did you hear that the meeting is next Monday? Gives us a few more days to hound DirecTV. 

To all of you out there who have not signed the petition, please do so and pass it along to your friends:

petitiononline.com/Blackout/petition.html

Let's keep the pressure on DirecTV!

Patrick


----------



## stoutman

I s/w Cleveland and Directv executives yesterday. My issue as stated above is different. I do wish you the best. Directv is open to changing policy if they gauge that it is the best business interest. Your efforts are being measured. Calling inbound 800 by as many fans in Cleveland footprint would help.


----------



## PaddyOU

Our petition now has over 500 signatures. Keep up the great work, everybody!!! I will likely submit the petition to DirecTV sometime later this evening.

Patrick


----------



## stoutman

SportsTime will be available to zipcodes 14306-14700 on EI either tonight or tomorrow!!! I s/w Directv executive and it will be fixed!!! Rochester and Syracuse will once again receive the Indians on EI 

P.S. I will post when it happens. If you are still blackedout in zip codes then please post and I will call my contact back. I will not give out phone number.


----------



## PaddyOU

We are now up to over 530 signatures on the petition. In the past 24 hours, I have called Jim Liberatore, the Buffalo News, the Erie Times-News, the Athens Messenger, the Akron Beacon Journal, the Toledo Blade, the Columbus Dispatch, and several other papers. Most of them are considering writing up articles with the link to the petition (if they have not already commited to do so). Keep up your great work. Let's make games available to ALL Indians fans!

petitiononline.com/Blackout/petition.html

Patrick


----------



## PaddyOU

Hi All:

I just wanted to let you know that the online petition has been formally submitted to DirecTV. Please keep signing, though, as DirecTV will continue to monitor the number of signatures on the petition to see how many customers are being affected by this issue.

Also, if you have signed the petition (or even if you haven't), please consider calling DirecTV to tell them that you would consider CANCELLING YOUR SUBSCRIPTION IF THEY DO NOT PICK UP INDIANS GAMES. The petition is the first step in informing DirecTV of the number of customers that are upset about the black-outs. However, we also need to let DirecTV know that they will lose numerous customers if they do not do the 'right' thing and pick up Indians games for ALL their customers.

Thanks again to all of you for your support.

Patrick


----------



## Nick

Hey, it must have worked! I'm watching CLE and BAL in stunning HD on ESPN-HD right now!

Yay! :grin:


----------



## rspetti

Nick said:


> Hey, it must have worked! I'm watching CLE and BAL in stunning HD on ESPN-HD right now!
> 
> Yay! :grin:


Well I certainaly didn't get to watch it. I'm in the Buffalo area, zip 14150. I was really pissed that it wasn't on ESPN/HD. Yes, I understand blackout rules, and the limited STO coverage areas on D*. But how can I watch my "home affiliate" when it isn't even offered to me?! This whole situation is just rediculous, all because el cheapo D* wants to save a few dollars. Unbelievable...


----------



## PaddyOU

Keep the faith, rspetti. The Buffalo News will run a link to the petition in tomorrow's edition, and they will have a full story sometime next week. This is not over by a long shot. While I have heard from Jim Liberatore at STO, and he has been extremely sympathetic, I have gotten nothing close to a straight (or even kind) response from DirecTV. It is starting to become time to go to the local media in an effort to convince people to drop DirecTV. I have literally spoken (in person) to over twenty media outlets and many of them are considering running stories. If enough people sign the petition, call DirecTV, and even cancel DirecTV (and tell them why they are canceling), then we may finally get our voices heard!

Patrick


----------



## tjj

Any update on this yet? I tried to call MLB and left a message for some person in this area, but no reply [I didn't think they would.]


----------



## PaddyOU

FYI...

http://www.mooheadradio.com/2.0/?p=137


----------



## rspetti

Screwed again tonight, and most likely tomorrow too. Blacked out on ESPN here in Buffalo. Thanks D*. :grrr:


----------



## PaddyOU

I also got blacked out of the game on ESPN here in Athens, Ohio. It is the first time I have ever been blacked out of a game (of any sport) that was on ESPN. Those of you who are reading this forum, please CALL DirecTv and STO to complain about them not picking up zones 3 and 4. I have been a Cleveland Indians fan my entire life, I usually drive up to Cleveland for about 10 games per year, and now I can't even see the games on stations like ESPN. Unfortunately, there are 150,000 other households who are in the same situation. If you are an Indians fan, a Cleveland fan, or even just a sports fan, please stand up for what is right. If you don't think this affects you, just wait until DirecTV (or Dish or cable) starts doing this in other cities with other sports. Five years from now, you may need to pay extra to see ANY of your favorite sports teams, no matter how close you live to the team. It's not right, it's not fair, and we shouldn't stand for it. Please stand up for the 150,000 blacked-out households by calling DirecTV asking them to lift their blackout of zones 3 and 4. All of us (both inside and outside of zones 3 and 4) will benefit in the long run.

Patrick


----------



## PaddyOU

I just wanted to update you all on the DirecTV situation. I am hearing from a reliable source that Dan Fawcett ([email protected]) is getting swamped with e-mails from upset Tribe fans. For those of you who don't know, Dan is the person who made the official decision NOT to televise Indians games in zones 3 and 4. What I am hearing is that DirecTV may reconsider their decision if enough people contact him. PLEASE make sure to contact him if you would like to see Indians game in your area. Be polite, be professional, but be firm.

Thanks to all of you for your support.

Patrick


----------



## tjj

Here is Dan's email:

[email protected]


----------



## tjj

Sorry Patrick, I didn't want to step on your toes with that email post, but now if they click on it it should take them right to their email. I hope we can convince Dan to open up the games. Pray hard!


----------



## GameBoyHump

E-Mail sent this evening to Dan Fawcett at DirecTV...

Mr. Fawcett:

My patience with DirecTV is running thin.

I originally subscribed to DirecTV to have access to Fox Sports Ohio. Unfortunately, our local cable company (Charter Communications) is based in the Pittsburgh area, and as such, we only receive Fox Sports Pittsburgh on our cable system. This prevented me from being able to watch the Cleveland Cavaliers and the Cleveland Indians.

When I purchased a house in 2001, I subscribed to DirecTV. My family has been generally pleased with the service from DirecTV, despite the fact that we must maintain basic cable due to the lack of available local network channels.

Throughout the offseason, I read about the switch of the Indians games to their team-owned network, Sports Time Ohio. During the first week of the season, I was able to watch games on this new channel (#657). Upon returning from vacation, however, I found that this channel had been disabled. Numerous calls to your "Customer Service" representatives have been unsuccessful in resolving this problem. I have been told that this channel is not being made available to DirecTV customers in southeastern Ohio. Your representatives have attempted to blame the Indians for this problem, although my contacts with the Indians suggest that this issue is solely being controlled by DirecTV.

How is it possible that we are outside of the local market for the purposes of securing Sports Time Ohio, but we are apparently now inside of the market for watching games on national outlets such as ESPN? Both Indians games against the Red Sox this week were blacked out on DirecTV, which is an all-time first since I obtained your service.

A review of posted material on the internet suggests that you are responsible for this decision. If this is true, I can tell you that this decision is very close to costing DirecTV multiple customers (myself and my father, coupled with the loss of multiple referrals that we have provided to DirecTV over the years). Despite the fact that I am not thrilled with the prospect of switching to Dish Network, I can assure you that I have every intention of doing so within the next seven to ten days if this issue is not resolved. The only thing that has prevented me from doing so as of this date is my current focus on the Cavaliers and their run through the playoffs.

The clock is ticking...how much am I valued as a customer? Please contact me via E-mail at [email protected] or by telephone to advise if this issue will be resolved in the timeframe that I have specified. Otherwise, you can say goodbye to me as a customer.

Sincerely,

James R. Humphrey III


----------



## PaddyOU

Hi All:

If you didn't listen to MooHead's show yesterday, Dan Fawcett (from DirecTV) has already received over 300 e-mails this week from upset Tribe fans. This caused DTV to contact STO with a new offer this week. While DTV's offer wasn't in the best interests of STO, this at least shows that negotiations are ongoing and that DirecTV is starting to feel the heat from blacked-out fans. Please KEEP e-mailing Dan Fawcett letting him know that you would like DTV to pick up the Indians games in ALL zones.

Let's keep the pressure on DirecTV!

Patrick


----------



## Tyger31

stoutman said:


> SportsTime will be available to zipcodes 14306-14700 on EI either tonight or tomorrow!!! I s/w Directv executive and it will be fixed!!! Rochester and Syracuse will once again receive the Indians on EI
> 
> P.S. I will post when it happens. If you are still blackedout in zip codes then please post and I will call my contact back. I will not give out phone number.


We are still not receiving Indians games in NW Ohio. We have up until this year! Where is the petition for NW OH?


----------



## Tyger31

NW OH has 436... zip codes


----------



## PaddyOU

Hi Tyger31:

NW Ohio is included in the petition that we have put together (signed by almost 700 people):

http://www.petitiononline.com/Blackout/petition.html

If you haven't heard, DirecTV is attempting to reopen negotiations with STO over the blacked-out areas. I don't know how sincere their efforts are, but at least it is a positive first step.

Also, there was a mention of the petition in the Plain Dealer today (bottom of page one and top of page two):

http://www.cleveland.com/sports/pla....ssf?/base/sports/1146479031163010.xml&coll=2

This brings the total to 12 media outlets that have mentioned the petition and DirecTV's refusal to lift the black-outs. The Columbus Dispatch and Buffalo News will also be coming out with articles shortly.

Patrick


----------



## PaddyOU

Hi All:

FYI...The Cleveland Plain Dealer and the Columbus Dispatch have both run pieces on the petition this week.

Plain Dealer Link (bottom of first page and top of second page):

http://www.cleveland.com/sports/pla....ssf?/base/sports/1146479031163010.xml&coll=2

Columbus Dispatch Link:

http://www.dispatch.com/indians/indians.php?story=dispatch/2006/05/03/20060503-C5-00.html

Please keep e-mailing Dan Fawcett and calling DirecTV. Let's keep putting the pressure on them to do the right thing!

Patrick


----------



## Tony1097

was that High School game STO had on available on the "Sports pack"?


----------



## stoutman

No:nono:


----------



## PaddyOU

Hi All:

I am hearing that there still may be a possibility that DirecTV will pick up Indians games in all areas of the Indians market. Please continue to call and e-mail DirecTV, and also e-mail Mr. Dan Fawcett (the lead negotiator for DirecTV):

www.mooheadradio.com/2.0/?p=137

It sounds like DirecTV may ultimately decide to pick up the games, but only if they hear from enough people who want to see Indians games in their area. I am also hearing that the more persistent we are, the more likely DirecTV will be to reconsider their decision (i.e., if they know that we won't go away until they offer the games in all of the Indians market). Please keep calling and e-mailing DirecTV!

Patrick


----------



## rspetti

Well we had a tiny bit of good news up here in Buffalo. It was reported in the Buffalo News on Saturday 5/6/06 that WNGS (Ch. 67 analog/Ch. 7-2 digital) is going to pick up 10 Indians games live, and tape-delay some others. Here's a link to the article. Unfortunately, it's only available for viewing for like 2 weeks, so I'll copy and paste the important parts:



> Here's another sports bonus from the relationship between WNGS and Channel 7 that should cheer local Cleveland Indians fans. They have been perplexed for years when their team's games on ESPN have been blacked out because of Major League Baseball's bizarre rules. WNGS, which is on basic cable, will carry 10 Indians games live and tape delay others when there are conflicts with its coverage of the New York Yankees and Mets. The first live game is at 1 p.m. May 21 against Pittsburgh.
> 
> Indians fans also got some good news when satellite provider Dish Network began carrying Sports Time Ohio, which carries Indian games. The Indians have a loyal following here, partially because the Buffalo Bisons are their top farm team. Besides often being blacked out on ESPN and ESPN 2, the Indians, Mets, Yanks and Pirates are also blacked out on the ESPNs and the MLB Extra Innings package.
> 
> "Do they think by blacking out the Mets that I'll make more eight-hour drives to New York to catch games?" wrote one e-mailer. "Why can't we watch our former Bisons in Cleveland? And if New York, Pittsburgh and Cleveland are too close for TV, why isn't Toronto blacked out?"
> 
> It isn't about driving distance. The blackout rules are designed to protect Indians TV packages that until now haven't come into the area.


----------



## BGummy

I have been a subscriber to D*'s MLB Extra Innings Package for the past three seasons. To me, it's worth every penny so I get to watch every game. But, some Yankees and Mets Games are on channels that aren't carried on their satellites (and I have been pestering them to add these channels, but to no avail) and I have to miss them. I do like watching the Indians as they've got a great young team. I understand what you're saying about D* lying to you. They've been lying to me for a long time. But they carry the YES Network where E* refused to.


----------



## tjj

I'm starting to loose hope. I have been trying to call Dan Fawcett, of course I can't get to him, no replies to my emails. What a shame. Will it be Sep and still no Indian games? This is so pathetic. I also follow the Yankees, so now I have to choose. DISH for Indians, or DT for YES Network and Yankees. So much for competition. We all get screwed. What a world we live in!


----------



## obrienaj

I also think that contacting the aides of your Senator or Congressperson should be considered. My Dish Network experience over the years has been that DISH and MLB are dishonest and/or ignorant of the issuses and need to be pressured by people that "matter". Buffalo, NY area is especially hard hit by the mistakes, misinterpretations, and dishonesty.


----------

